# false perc and maroon clowns



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok so i am getting a new 60 gallon tank, and i have a 20 gallon now. but i already have 2 false perc clowns. i wanted to get a pair of maroon clowns to put in the 60 gallon. i know you can put clown fish together, but i was wondering if i introduce them all into the tank at the same time, would they fight?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

They have always faught in my tanks as well as two friends. With my tank and one friend it was maroons being the aggressors on a tomato and false per. and the other was a tomato aggression on a false per. tank sizes 135, 140, and 75 gallon.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you tank is to small for 2 sets of clowns. they will fight and eventually one will die. we have a 120 gallon and i wouldnt even attempt it in that. si just keep one pair.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I can attest that the maroons are the most evil of all clowns. I adore mine but would never ever think of trying to add another clown to the tank for them to terrorize. It is also not a good practice to mix clown species.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I added another to mine and got real lucky that the orginal one didnt kill the new one. Now they are always together.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

I added the same species to one of my clowns and it worked well but they both are very young. 
I havenÃ‚Â´t tried different kinds of the clowns becaise everybody told me not to do it. Even the lfs told me. 

Regarding the maroons, those can be really evil. I know one which is always trying to attack your fingers as soon as they are under the water and he bites ! This guy even looks evil ! :shock2:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, maroons are the meanest clowns in my opinion. but i wouldnt trade mine for anything, had him since he was an itty bitty thing.


----------

